# Is There Anything That Everybody Can Agree On?



## Garden Knowm (Apr 25, 2007)

Is there anything that EVERYBODY can agree ON?

for example - 

1. killing people is wrong no matter what
2. Macs are better than PCs
3. Wonder Woman (Linda Carter) was the hottest chick ever on TV
4. Jesus had black skin
5. Hitlers mustache was fake
6. Bob Marley was the second coming
7. I did your mom

etc...


stuff like that


----------



## videoman40 (Apr 25, 2007)

ROFLMAO, where do you come up with this crap from dude? Everyone knows it's Barbara Eden from I dream of Jeannie!
Peace


----------



## abudsmoker (Apr 25, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> Is there anything that EVERYBODY can agree ON?
> 
> for example -
> 
> ...


 
i would have to disagree.... 

is vanna white too old now?


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Apr 25, 2007)

i dont know why killing is considered to be wrong by so many ppl. how can anybody say that they know that dying is a bad thing? sure, the folks left behind often suffer but thats more theyre own fault really

jesus was def black tho. technically, brown


----------



## hearmenow (Apr 25, 2007)

A friend with weed is a friend indeed. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 25, 2007)

I see some solid contributions...


----------



## jasonxx420 (Apr 25, 2007)

Here is one thing we all no and agree on. weed kicks ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daydrops (Apr 25, 2007)

my mother looks just like linda carter. she's not my bag, baby.

i think it should be tootie from 'facts of life'.

i nominate 'tailspin' as the best cartoon ever.

oh yeah, and weed kicks ass.


----------



## HighPhi (Apr 25, 2007)

1. weed is glorious
2. marijuana should be legal
3. your not a dj unless you can scratch and beat juggle.
4. fresh food is the only way to live
and 
5. balance is the key to everything.


theres my 5 cents worth


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 25, 2007)

HighPhi said:


> 4. fresh food is the only way to live



word


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 25, 2007)

i know one thing we all agree on; man's been on the moon.


----------



## battosai (Apr 25, 2007)

HighPhi said:


> 1. weed is glorious
> 2. marijuana should be legal
> 3. your not a dj unless you can scratch and beat juggle.
> 4. fresh food is the only way to live
> ...


 balance is the key? hey i agree with that. but sometimes i wonder. i know a lot of dumb stoners. and even dumber people who would be stoners if they could get weed. if weed was legal in the US? omg. there would be even larger waves of stupidity crashing down. decriminalized yes, but i dont know if im ready for it to be legal. the dumb people would only get dumber. but unlike alcohol, it may not lead them to get louder as well. something for me to think about..


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Apr 25, 2007)

heres one: the US, make that the world, would have been* WAY* better off if Gore won the election back in 2000


----------



## BaySmoke408 (Apr 26, 2007)

I think we can all agree that:

1)mean people suck
2)the San Jose Sharks are going to win the Stanley Cup


----------



## skunkushybrid (Apr 28, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> i dont know why killing is considered to be wrong by so many ppl. how can anybody say that they know that dying is a bad thing? sure, the folks left behind often suffer but thats more theyre own fault really
> 
> jesus was def black tho. technically, brown


 
Killing and dying are two different things. Killing is bad, dying isn't.


----------



## cali-high (Apr 28, 2007)

we all can agree that weed is great!


----------



## cali-high (Apr 28, 2007)

and bull theyres no way any1 been to the moon forget that


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Apr 28, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i know one thing we all agree on; man's been on the moon.



Don't bait me fdd, we all know the moon landing was filmed in a studio.

And God help me, I can't resist this because of an earlier post in Toke-n-Talk... Was Jesus "nigger-brown"?


And don't start with the racist comments. I'm not. We can all agree on that.


----------



## cali-high (Apr 28, 2007)

lol


i know fdd just wants to start it lol

the guy who landing on the moon was tripping on acid it was a dream


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 28, 2007)

TheConstantGardner said:


> Don't bait me fdd, we all know the moon landing was filmed in a studio.


yeah, a studio ON THE MOON.


----------



## cali-high (Apr 28, 2007)

lol

that was great!


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Apr 28, 2007)

This is all a conspiracy, isn't it? You're really working for N.A.S.A., and The Government! You're all in on it!

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Apr 28, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Killing and dying are two different things. Killing is bad, dying isn't.


sure, theyre different i still dont see whats wrong with it. the pain delt is bad, but technically that not what death is. its the loss of life, whatever the hell that means



TheConstantGardner said:


> And God help me, I can't resist this because of an earlier post in Toke-n-Talk... Was Jesus "nigger-brown"?
> 
> 
> And don't start with the racist comments. I'm not. We can all agree on that.


i think that was a couch. lol, kinda the same thing i guess. doesnt really do much but ppl feel comfortable when they have one

and if anyone were to call u a racist for that statement theyd be retarded. its that type of preemptive defense that keeps racism for finally dissolving out of modern society.


----------



## Jordy Villain (Apr 29, 2007)

hah. nah it's racists that keep racism from dissolving from society.


----------



## cali-high (Apr 29, 2007)

what...what


----------



## skunkushybrid (Apr 29, 2007)

TheConstantGardner said:


> Don't bait me fdd, we all know the moon landing was filmed in a studio.
> 
> And God help me, I can't resist this because of an earlier post in Toke-n-Talk... Was Jesus "nigger-brown"?
> 
> ...


Of course we've been to the fucking moon. Why make it up? We can go into space, why couldn't we have landed on the moon. You conspiracy theorists do my head in... the x-files are not real, it was a tv programme.

Bait you? Is that what's happening?

Also, I don't like your 'nigger-brown' comment. Despite the disclaimer afterwards. Why did you need to question mark it? As though someone will be able to tell you for a fact? I think you just wanted to write the word in a public forum... feel good did it?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Apr 29, 2007)

Listen yeah, it had been established that jesus may (I believe he was) have been black. This was then corrected to brown.

Why did the guy feel the need to ask if jesus was nigger brown after all that?

I take offence.


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Apr 29, 2007)

sorry, I truly meant no offense. I toked-n-talked...shouldn't have now that I think about it. I forget that people still take offense to a word even when it's not used in a hateful manner. I was referencing an earlier post where it was used as a modifier to the word brown meaning "dark".


----------



## skunkushybrid (Apr 29, 2007)

Fair enough. I did not read that thread, and i do remember you making some comment about toke n talk before announcing it.

I took offence to the word. It seemed rubbed in just that bit too much.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Apr 29, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> sure, theyre different i still dont see whats wrong with it. the pain delt is bad, but technically that not what death is. its the loss of life, whatever the hell that means
> 
> 
> You honestly don't believe killing is wrong? I'm getting a little worried here preo', I remember your other comment about the slaughter in Virginia being quite small for a record-breaking massacre (or words to that effect).
> ...


----------



## cali-high (Apr 29, 2007)

lol

you guys go smoke a bowl 


you see him soon enough dont trip.

peace
cali


----------



## skunkushybrid (Apr 29, 2007)

cali-high said:


> lol
> 
> you guys go smoke a bowl
> 
> ...


Sorry, who are you talking about? See who soon enough?


----------



## cali-high (Apr 29, 2007)

see the holy lord himself man.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## cali-high (Apr 29, 2007)

like everybody will eventually see him i didnt mean like you were gonna get killed or something.

i just mean we will all eventually see him well most of us


----------



## cali-high (Apr 29, 2007)

not the moon ppl tho


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## skunkushybrid (Apr 29, 2007)

cali-high said:


> see the holy lord himself man.


LOL. LOL. LOL.

LOL. Lol. lol.

l...o...l.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## cali-high (Apr 29, 2007)

hahaha

im so high 

what are we talking about?


----------



## cali-high (Apr 29, 2007)

stop posting those godammed hollyweed pics


----------



## cali-high (Apr 29, 2007)

look theyres no stars! where did they go?


----------



## mr_issues (Apr 29, 2007)

*Ok, if killing is wrong (not that I'm saying it is). Then, why does the world celebrate Valentines Day every year? The concept itself was originally based on the anniversary of a huge massacre 100(or more) years ago. So, if you celebrate Valentines Day and believe that killing is wrong, aren't you contradicting yourself?

Plus (and not to start any pointless religious debate) when someone that has never had any prior health probelms whatsoever(no drug use or any of thatstuff)...all of a sudden just drops dead from a heart attack...isn't that god killing them?
*


----------



## mr_issues (Apr 29, 2007)

*& Ohyeah...WEED ROCKS!!!

LOL
*


----------



## cali-high (Apr 29, 2007)

good point.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 29, 2007)

what's with all the deep heavy debates. death, god, guns, killing, racism,.....

can't we go to simpler things? like the moon?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Apr 29, 2007)

mr_issues said:


> *Ok, if killing is wrong (not that I'm saying it is). Then, why does the world celebrate Valentines Day every year? The concept itself was originally based on the anniversary of a huge massacre 100(or more) years ago. So, if you celebrate Valentines Day and believe that killing is wrong, aren't you contradicting yourself?*
> 
> *Plus (and not to start any pointless religious debate) when someone that has never had any prior health probelms whatsoever(no drug use or any of thatstuff)...all of a sudden just drops dead from a heart attack...isn't that god killing them?*


Not sure on the first score, but I'm sure the massacre was only called this because it happened on st valentines day. In other words the celebratory day was already in existence. St. Valentines day is there to celebrate love, not to reflect upon some massacre.

The second thing you are referring to is SDS, or sudden death syndrome. So you're saying this is some god taking out people he doesn't like? I thought judgement came at the end? This also implies that this god you are referring to is responsible for the creation of disease... which in turn begs the question: why bother with disease when you can just take people at will anyway?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Apr 29, 2007)

In fact St. Valentines day was first set aside as a holiday in 496 AD by Pope Gelasius.

So, quite a bit older than you thought mr-issues.


----------



## mr_issues (Apr 29, 2007)

Just for the record, my wife posted this... I'm sure she will respond later... Peace


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Apr 29, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> what's with all the deep heavy debates. death, god, guns, killing, racism,.....
> 
> can't we go to simpler things? like the moon?


aw theres no fun in that. at least not for me. i think its possible that the original moon landing was faked for obvious reasons, but in this day and age, somebody must have done it. and it probly was the US first or it would have been outed a long time ago by somebody else besides conspirators.

me n skunk'll argue till the cows come home tho, we probly should make a new thread instead of hijacking this one.



skunkushybrid said:


> You honestly don't believe killing is wrong? I'm getting a little worried here preo', I remember your other comment about the slaughter in Virginia being quite small for a record-breaking massacre (or words to that effect).
> 
> You still don't understand what death is? It's the end of the world preo'.


i honestly dont beleive in anything, besides my own personal existence (as ive said before i dont know how many times.) i certainly wont make the assumption that killing is bad. sure ill say that putting somebody thru pain isnt very nice, but say somebody gets shot in that back of the head (say its a painless death) while theyre listening to their favorite song on their headphones. how can anybody say that them dying is a bad thing without knowing what happens after death?

and about the virginia slaughter, i was just surprised that 32 was the best we could do. (the 33rd doesnt count, the little weasel offed himself instead of goin out like a man.) lol. i guess i have a dark, dry sense of humour that doesnt translate well in text. after all the senseless violence that has happened in this country over the years i figured that number would have been past up a long time ago.

hail satan


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Apr 29, 2007)

Macs ARE better than PCs


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 29, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> aw theres no fun in that. at least not for me. i think its possible that the original moon landing was faked for obvious reasons, but in this day and age, somebody must have done it. and it probly was the US first or it would have been outed a long time ago by somebody else besides conspirators.
> 
> me n skunk'll argue till the cows come home tho, we probly should make a new thread instead of hijacking this one.
> 
> ...



or maybe i could start my own "moon" thread. sorry.

offed in the back of the head?????? wow, that's heavy. nope i wouldn't feel it. but what if i was JUST dead after that? then it would be wrong. my son would miss me.

i agree with your disappointment in that #. i mentioned this comment to my wife and she about slapped me. i see your point. for someone to be doing that in the first place, why is that # so low. it could have been in the 100's. not that i have any desire to see that, but i do see your point.

killing is wrong or we would all be dead.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Apr 29, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> offed in the back of the head?????? wow, that's heavy. nope i wouldn't feel it. *B*ut what if i was JUST dead after that? then it would be wrong. my son would miss me.
> 
> *K*illing is wrong or we would all be dead.


*S*ee, thats what i assume. i didnt experience anything before i was born, why is it reasonable to think it will be any different after i die? nonexistence transcends things like pain or pleasure, we wouldnt be any better or worse off. the unviersal equaliser that keeps everything in balance. or maybe i just forgot what happened before i was born, hell i can barely remember anything past 5 yrs ago, i might have just forgot what happened before i was born. but that supports what im saying. when *I* die, *preo *is done. whatever goes on afterward is different. even with faith in an afterlife, u wont be the same. im not the same person i was last week, i certainly wont be that same whenever i die. 

the christian afterlife is especially strange to me. any type of afterlife that relies on "final" judgment for that matter. how is it reasonable to punish somebody for something they did or didnt do, when technically, we're never the same person for more than a moment at a time? (not to mention the fact that we all have a destiny that we'll never change (imo)) so id bet that any type of reincarnation wouldnt make u any better or worse off either.

*S*o what if killing really isnt wrong? what if everybody started thinking like me, do u really think itd be the end of the world? i havent killed anybody before. and have some sick daydreams, believe me. meanwhile, billions of lives have ended throughout history by those who say they are followers of righteous beliefs. i think if everybody would stop putting so much value in human life (god knows that the most dont further that sentiment towards the rest of the animal kingdom) mankind wouldnt be so obsessed with murder.

oh, and about ur son. yeah, it would suck for the people left behind, as i said in a previous post. but thats not what death is, thats an after-effect. and still, mourning is not a necessary reaction for the loss of a loved one. very likely, and completely understandable by most of modern society, but i know for a fact there a quite a few ppl around me that i wouldnt so much mind if they werent around anymore. judge my honesty or call me ignorant all u want, but its true. i see ppl crying at funerals and i see nothing but ppl feeling sorry for themselves. the ppl u love really wouldnt want to see u upset for any reason, especially because theyre gone. acceptance and adaption is the name of the game.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 29, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> *S*ee, thats what i assume. i didnt experience anything before i was born, why is it reasonable to think it will be any different after i die? nonexistence transcends things like pain or pleasure, we wouldnt be any better or worse of. the unviersal equaliser that keeps everything in balance. or maybe i just forgot what happened before i was born, hell i can barely remember anything past 5 yrs ago, i might have just forgot what happened before i was born. but that supports what im saying. when *I* die, *preo *is done. whatever goes on afterward is different. even with faith in an afterlife, u wont be the same. im not the same person i was last week, i certainly wont be that same whenever i die.
> 
> the christian afterlife is especially strange to me. any type of afterlife that relies on judgment for that matter. how is it reasonable to punish somebody for something they did or didnt do, when technically, we're never the same person for more than a moment at a time? (not to mention the fact that we all have a destiny that we'll never change (imo)) so id bet that any type of reincarnation wouldnt make u any better or worse of either.
> 
> ...



kinda scary. not only do i fully understand what you are saying. i agree. usually it goes right over my head. i've changed.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Apr 29, 2007)

really? ur not kidding?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Apr 30, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> *S*ee, thats what i assume. i didnt experience anything before i was born, why is it reasonable to think it will be any different after i die? nonexistence transcends things like pain or pleasure, we wouldnt be any better or worse off. the unviersal equaliser that keeps everything in balance. or maybe i just forgot what happened before i was born, hell i can barely remember anything past 5 yrs ago, i might have just forgot what happened before i was born. but that supports what im saying. when *I* die, *preo *is done. whatever goes on afterward is different. even with faith in an afterlife, u wont be the same. im not the same person i was last week, i certainly wont be that same whenever i die.
> 
> the christian afterlife is especially strange to me. any type of afterlife that relies on "final" judgment for that matter. how is it reasonable to punish somebody for something they did or didnt do, when technically, we're never the same person for more than a moment at a time? (not to mention the fact that we all have a destiny that we'll never change (imo)) so id bet that any type of reincarnation wouldnt make u any better or worse off either.
> 
> ...


No, that is death preo'. Exactly what I was thinking about too. The people that are left behind, for them it is so much easier if you die from natural causes or an accident... even then death is still bad.

Also (back to killing), it is wrong to deliberately take anothers life. Ok, i see your point that if a person is killed quickly then for them there is no pain (I don't think, even two seconds of extreme agony may appear like an hour) but what then of the person that has taken this life? Should they then be free to kill whomever they please? If you answered no, then this is why killing is bad.

I agree death may not be bad once it's actually happened as you won't know about it anyway. That's what being dead is really all about, skunkush not no more. Yet, before the event then it is bad... death is only good if you actually want to die.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Apr 30, 2007)

People cry about death all the time. You don't even need to have known the people involved to shed a tear for their non-existence. It's not feeling sorry for yourself. If this were true then why shed a tear for a stranger?

The younger the person is the harder it is to deal with. We accept that you die when you're old, we can even come to accept accidents over time. But some dickhead taking out my son with a shot to the back of the head (I don't care about how quick it was) you think I'd be crying because I feel sorry for myself?

This coming from you preo', that feels sorry for himself (from time to time) because he hasn't got what he feels he deserves? There's going to come a time preo' when this numbness of yours is going to evaporate and you are going to feel the pain of the world.

You need to take a large dose of XTC, you need to feel the love.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Apr 30, 2007)

found on dictionary.com:
"death








 /d&#603;&#952;/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[deth] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation &#8211;noun 1.the act of dying; the end of life; the total and permanent cessation of all the vital functions of an organism. Compare brain death." 
thats what death is. the social effects afterward are something else. fuck the family members. honestly, im a pretty compashionate guy but im not gonna accept something as immoral just because it seems that way at face value.

so if we can agree that an instant, painless death isnt necessarily a bad thing for the murdered, i guess we're halfway to agreeing. how do u figure that the emotional distress of the family is the fault of the murderer rather than their own selfishness?

see, this is where i start to find the grey area, but im not claiming that murder is good. im just saying that its not inherently bad...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Apr 30, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> see, this is where i start to find the grey area, but im not claiming that murder is good. im just saying that its not inherently bad...


I know what inherent means, but I don't understand what you mean by 'inherently bad'. Do you mean as in not universally believed, as in people just pretend to believe killing is bad?


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Apr 30, 2007)

no, im sure folks think that killing is bad thru and thru. i dont think that the aftereffects are directly connected to the ending of a life. like, can i say that its my brothers fault that i break my leg while on his skateboard because he let me use it? if an entire family gets ripped apart due to depression and financial instability its not the doing of the murderer. there are many other variables that cause the aftereffects. if we lived in societies where ppl didnt get depressed after the passing of a loved one the situation would be very different.

when somebody gets killed, it ends there. death itself isnt _known_ to be a bad thing, so killing isnt _known_ to be a bad thing either. kinda black and white i guess, ur opinion of this sort of thing may just be based on ur personality and the most basic way u see the world. but if i quit being so stubborn in trying to prove my point i will say that killing doesnt do much good in modern society. is that what u wanted to hear?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Apr 30, 2007)

So, you agree killing is bad then?

I disagree (with what you said in regards to the fact that we can't know dying is bad), I know dying is a bad thing. To me it is the worst thing that could happen to me. I know that when I die I'm just like a dog or a cat or a horse (you get the idea), worm food. No more me, no more world. Nothing.

That's a frightening thought... that is why for me and people I know dying is a very bad thing indeed.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Apr 30, 2007)

i would agree if somebody said that torture is bad... by definition, torture causes suffering, suffering sucks. well actually, suffering allows for the building of character and the ability to feel and deeper level of humility, so even being tortured isnt all that bad.

and sure, the physical form rots, but what happens to u? unconsciousness? i dont mind unconsciousness, do you?


----------



## skunkster (Apr 30, 2007)

we can all agree this site is THE best


----------



## skunkushybrid (May 1, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> i would agree if somebody said that torture is bad... by definition, torture causes suffering, suffering sucks. well actually, suffering allows for the building of character and the ability to feel and deeper level of humility, so even being tortured isnt all that bad.
> 
> and sure, the physical form rots, but what happens to u? unconsciousness? i dont mind unconsciousness, do you?


No, I don't mind unconsciousness as I'm unaware of it at the time. This is very much like death, you're right.

A torture victim would suffer with flashbacks for the rest of his life... I think we need to switch perception here actually get into the head of the killer. For most of my life I was a criminal still am to a much lesser degree. I've never killed anybody but I have done things that years later have kept me awake at night... I've even shed a tear or two. At the time of commiting these crimes I didn't feel anything, no emotion towards these people whatsoever. To me what I did wasn't wrong until years later. Ah, this argument's no good as the people I hurt were still alive... but the realationship with the killer and his guilt are still there.

One day the killer will realise he did wrong... he might not realise it at the time (even these so-called psychopaths) but one day he will realise what he did. That's why we don't execute people in my country, we know we don't need to. The guilt of living with what you did for the rest of your life is punishment enough. You're right society can't MAKE you feel guilt, this is something that just hits you one day.


----------



## heymo85 (May 1, 2007)

BaySmoke408 said:


> I think we can all agree that:
> 
> 1)mean people suck
> 2)the San Jose Sharks are going to win the Stanley Cup


 
all my time searching for a hockey fan and then it pops up lol...
i would have said Nj but after last night i dunno.. as long as its not a canadian team lol.


----------



## closet.cult (May 3, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> no, im sure folks think that killing is bad thru and thru. i dont think that the aftereffects are directly connected to the ending of a life. like, can i say that its my brothers fault that i break my leg while on his skateboard because he let me use it? if an entire family gets ripped apart due to depression and financial instability its not the doing of the murderer. there are many other variables that cause the aftereffects. if we lived in societies where ppl didnt get depressed after the passing of a loved one the situation would be very different.
> 
> when somebody gets killed, it ends there. death itself isnt _known_ to be a bad thing, so killing isnt _known_ to be a bad thing either. kinda black and white i guess, ur opinion of this sort of thing may just be based on ur personality and the most basic way u see the world. but if i quit being so stubborn in trying to prove my point i will say that killing doesnt do much good in modern society. is that what u wanted to hear?


No offence, preo, but your logic is seriously flawed.

"Death isn't known to be a bad thing" (true) "so killing isn't known to be a bad thing." That's a non-sequiter. That doesn't follow any line of logic. 

If you're unafraid of death, good! The fear of death has no power over you. If you are desensitized to think the idea of killing someone isn&#8217;t bad, you are underestimating the value of life. 

Your body, mind and life are yours to do with as you please. (Or that&#8217;s how it should be in a free society.) But destroying someone else&#8217;s body, mind or life is not your right. This is what enlightenment of the evolved human mind has given us. 

Killing is wrong. That&#8217;s why punishing someone with death for unremorsedly killing others is acceptable. You reap what you sow.

Grieving at the loss of a loved one is a very personal matter. It is inappropriate for any one person to determine the extent another should grieve. If you can't sympathize, at least empathize.


----------



## tmpsanity (May 3, 2007)

I think all of us can agree that agreement and disagreement are subjective to place,time and company....at least all the voices in my head agree.


----------



## tmpsanity (May 3, 2007)

I bet we can all agree that this thread will end up WAY off topic.


----------



## closet.cult (May 3, 2007)

or will it...i disagree.


----------



## tmpsanity (May 3, 2007)

I think whoever agrees w/ tmpsanity is ridiculous in their thought process and personally is way out of line w/ my thought process.


----------



## daydrops (May 3, 2007)

huh? i don't even understand what you said. i guess that proves it.


----------



## mr_issues (May 3, 2007)

*"LMFAO" @ the "Hail Satan" 

You make a good point on the St. Valentines Day thing kush.
I'm going to have to go back to my Elementary School, track down my 5th grade teacher...& tell her that for the whole 5yrs I was in that school, they were just attempting to make me dumb in order to make themselves look good. 
I'd had a sneaky suspicion they were wrong all along.
"LOL"

So, if not God who kills innocent, fully healthy people, than perhaps it's the fact that they may have lived a fully boring life w/out ever actually indulging in the "bad for you" temptations in order to keep from "getting so fat", that God maybe just gets bored with watching them waist his time in seeing(and most likey laughing his ass off) at the mistakes we were put on this earth to make?

Also,
Is the whole "the devil made me do it" excuse for drug dealers, & murderers that claim to be highly religious actually accurate?

~Just looking to see what kinds od ideas this ? will produce~
*


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (May 4, 2007)

man closet.cult i wish i met u a long time ago. sorry it took me a while to post back, let the quarrel begin...



closet.cult said:


> No offence, preo, but your logic is seriously flawed.


haha, "no offense." yeah ur just attacking my very way of thinking with no support other than some feeling u have in ur tummy. sure, no offense there.



closet.cult said:


> "Death isn't known to be a bad thing" (true) "so killing isn't known to be a bad thing." That's a non-sequiter. That doesn't follow any line of logic.


sorry ur gonna have to elaborate if u want me to understand how thats illogical. maybe i just worded shit wrong. lets try again with some more tangible imagery. holding a paper cup is not known to be bad thing. so giving somebody a paper cup to hold shouldnt be considered a bad thing.



closet.cult said:


> If you're unafraid of death, good! The fear of death has no power over you. If you are desensitized to think the idea of killing someone isn&#8217;t bad, you are underestimating the value of life.


not being afraid of death really isnt all what its cracked up to be. it allows indifference (to the external world) to be felt at devastating levels. having fears may be unpleasant but being unable to fear also takes away from the ability to enjoy quite a bit. so whats the value of life? life has "value?" maybe u can introduce to me this line of logic that has allowed you to come to that conclusion.



closet.cult said:


> Your body, mind and life are yours to do with as you please. (Or that&#8217;s how it should be in a free society.) But destroying someone else&#8217;s body, mind or life is not your right. This is what enlightenment of the evolved human mind has given us.
> 
> Killing is wrong. That&#8217;s why punishing someone with death for unremorsedly killing others is acceptable. You reap what you sow.
> 
> Grieving at the loss of a loved one is a very personal matter. It is inappropriate for any one person to determine the extent another should grieve. If you can't sympathize, at least empathize.


my life includes the lives of others, i lose my "freedom" if i cant do what i want to others. granted, i wouldnt want to kill anybody anyway, but its the principal. the only "free society" is anarchy. which really, thats what the universe is even if we have "righteous" groups trying to force their views on others. "enlightenment of the evolved human mind" gimme a break. we're just animals. why do you have a need to glorify what we are?

bringing up state executions just complicates the argument. u say *killing is wrong*, but theyre not _sometimes_. im not advocating murder, im attacking illogical labeling.

greiving at the loss of a loved one is not as personal as u think. but its inappropriate for anybody to blame this experience of feeling sorry for oneself on anybody but oneself. its a coping mechanism that is not an automatic result of losing somebody. u can choose not to make such a big deal out of stuff like that. sorry if this hits a nerve with u personally, you have my condolences for whatever uve gone thru. or anything uve witnessed others go thru.


----------



## dew-b (May 4, 2007)

videoman40 said:


> ROFLMAO, where do you come up with this crap from dude? Everyone knows it's Barbara Eden from I dream of Jeannie!
> Peace


i disagree charle's angels were very hot in there day
the one thing every one here can agree on is pot should be legalized.
then every one could enjoy growing it more.


----------



## Roseman (May 4, 2007)

Well, you know we all like to get high!


----------



## heymo85 (May 4, 2007)

fuck the sharks DUCKS baby!!!
love love love 
whats up everyone i know that i havent spoken 2 in a while..even if u hate me and theres alot of you


----------



## skunkushybrid (May 4, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> holding a paper cup is not known to be bad thing. so giving somebody a paper cup to hold shouldnt be considered a bad thing.
> 
> Yet death is known to be a bad thing. Likewise should holding a paper cup be considered a bad thing, only of course if this means it is incapable of holding water long enough for it to be drunk. To do this to someone in the knowledge that the water will soak through and spill down their shirt would be a bad thing. Maybe to children it would be funny as they have yet to mature to an age where they can feel compassion. Children will ACT compassionately, but do they really feel it? Compassion for others comes much later in life.
> 
> ...


No preo', if my daughter were to die I would not be thinking of myself I would be thinking of what she is missing out on, did she suffer, did she know what was going on. maybe her favourite cartoons on the t.v. that she'll never see again... a new toy that would have lit up her little face was she alive to see it. You need to get inside other people now preo', you have spent too long in your own head... it's time to get yourself some compassion.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (May 5, 2007)

as much as id love to pick apart every bit of that post, ill just pick one spot in particular to prove my point.



skunkushybrid said:


> No preo', if my daughter were to die I would not be thinking of myself I would be thinking of what she is missing out on, did she suffer, did she know what was going on. maybe her favourite cartoons on the t.v. that she'll never see again... a new toy that would have lit up her little face was she alive to see it. You need to get inside other people now preo', you have spent too long in your own head... it's time to get yourself some compassion.


it doesnt matter what the deceased would "miss out" on. they cant "miss" anything, theyre dead. i dont see how u guys can try to label me a sociopath because i dont pretend i can empathize with the dead. seriously, whos got the bad logic here?

and by the way i dont have any problems with getting inside others heads, i just need to talk to them face to face to do it properly. honestly, its my greatest social ability, i "connect" with ppl very easily. i'd watch out when i accuse others of having personality flaws if i were you. u might end up seeing that u project urself onto others more than u think. u talk alot about how u _used_ to be an angry person skunk...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> No preo', if my daughter were to die I would not be thinking of myself I would be thinking of what she is missing out on, did she suffer, did she know what was going on. maybe her favourite cartoons on the t.v. that she'll never see again... a new toy that would have lit up her little face was she alive to see it. You need to get inside other people now preo', you have spent too long in your own head... it's time to get yourself some compassion.



sorry i'm gonna have to agree with preoQ on this one.

i see an "I" statement here.
"I" statements are used to express how one is feeling inside themselves.

"I would be thinking of..."
in order to back your argument it should state "she would be thinking of...."
in order for her to be thinking she would have to be in some sort of "living state". whether it be heaven or the equivilent of. and if that is the case i would assume she would be happy. so why the grieving, if not for yourself?

just an outside opinion.


----------



## skunkushybrid (May 5, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> as much as id love to pick apart every bit of that post, ill just pick one spot in particular to prove my point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was you that intimated you were a sociopath. What is a sociopath anyway? I know what one is by definition although this definition is very broad. Aren't we all sociopathic to a certain degree?

I agree, i'm not flawless... although angry? No. Not any more. Can I get angry, yes... but a generally angry person I'm not. I must apologise for offending you preo as this was never my intention. I believe we are all sociopathic, have split personalities even... at the age of 16 I even got a tattoo that I believed encompassed this belief. The trick is to realise that we are all insane, there is no such thing as sanity until this is realised.

Again, accept my apologies for not being clear. When I was talking about you I was actually talking about us all.

I agree about the death thing... I see your point. Although to murder has to be wrong.


----------



## skunkushybrid (May 5, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> sorry i'm gonna have to agree with preoQ on this one.
> 
> i see an "I" statement here.
> "I" statements are used to express how one is feeling inside themselves.
> ...


 
Just got there before me fdd'. Although when you're dead, you're dead.


----------



## Desired User Name (May 5, 2007)

Obviously the answer to this thread is NO


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (May 5, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> It was you that intimated you were a sociopath. What is a sociopath anyway? I know what one is by definition although this definition is very broad. Aren't we all sociopathic to a certain degree?
> 
> I agree, i'm not flawless... although angry? No. Not any more. Can I get angry, yes... but a generally angry person I'm not. I must apologise for offending you preo as this was never my intention. I believe we are all sociopathic, have split personalities even... at the age of 16 I even got a tattoo that I believed encompassed this belief. The trick is to realise that we are all insane, there is no such thing as sanity until this is realised.
> 
> ...


true that i was the one that brought up the term sociopath, but u and closet.cult were the first to accuse me of having no compassion. thats what i was considering a sociopath to be, one without morality or social conscience. i can and do show compassion, i just do go throwing it around all willy-nilly lol.

as for the fact that everybody is insane, i agree to a point. obviously there is no clear cut line to differentiate between the sane and unhealthy, but some people are quite different than others in how they see and interact with the world. i was struck in the head with a heavy hammer when i was pretty young, things have been different ever since. i get bored with things very easily nowadays, relationships feel pointless after a short time. i'll spend some time with a girl, get a feeling of her personality, then drift away. then i get bored or lonely by myself and start looking for somebody to be with again.

i know im a young guy and this may sound like a normal situation, but there is something deeply wrong with what i feel on a daily basis. i cant even remember what it feel like to be completely happy anymore. if i enjoy myself nowadays its like im hearing some kind of amusing pun, i dunno hard to explain i guess. despite having a relatively "normal" life, i havent been actually happy in a solid decade.

anyway, if we can agree that dying isnt known to be a bad thing, then causing somebody to die (which is the root of what killing is) shouldnt be *known *to be a bad thing. im not advocating murder, im just refusing to consider it to be anything other than neutral (for the lack of a better word) until i see a reason to change my view.

time for work, hope my grammer and puncuation are decen.t


----------



## closet.cult (May 5, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> man closet.cult i wish i met u a long time ago. sorry it took me a while to post back, let the quarrel begin...
> 
> haha, "no offense." yeah ur just attacking my very way of thinking with no support other than some feeling u have in ur tummy. sure, no offense there.
> 
> ...


preo,

i have no stake in any of those arguements. so what you say hits no nerve with me. this is just my 2 cents.

i don't think you have proved your case that 'killing' someone is acceptable. dieing is a natural event, part of living.

but i argued 'killing' as in murder, which noone has that right. if that's not what you mean, my bad.

if its a broader labeling you mean like, killing animals for food, abortion, the death penalty, mercy killings; then it's case dependant, and killing is not wrong, in of itself.

so, this is no attack, bro. to each his own. but we do have quite differnt views of life, of which no debate is nessasary.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (May 5, 2007)

wow, this argument fizzled out in an awkward way


----------



## Chronald (May 9, 2007)

holy crap Gardenknown, look what u started.. lol


----------



## Chiceh (May 14, 2007)

I am sure we all can agree that weed is great!


----------



## chips (May 21, 2007)

Surely theres one major flaw in the "Death isn't known to be a bad thing" argument, and thats, neither is it known to be a good thing. So as an unknown, surely the finite path is wrong as there is no return, no room for corrective action, so, purely from a logical perception, its better to take the path that leaves as much room for corrective action as possible, after all we are dealing with unknowns.


Chips


----------



## HighPhi (May 21, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> I am sure we all can agree that weed is great!


HELLS YEAH!!!

lets hear it for weed 
hip... 
hip...


----------



## Cugine (May 21, 2007)

GK , I do not agree with number 1


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 3, 2007)

killing is an acceptable part of life...sometimes the weak need to be weeded out..sorry if it hurts but we love to kill deep inside..someof us just like to do it more than others


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 3, 2007)

No, killing is not an acceptable part of life.

How many people you killed?


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 3, 2007)

not enough..........


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 3, 2007)

You need some help.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 3, 2007)

why i have been just fine doing it on my own for a couple years now


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 3, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> why i have been just fine doing it on my own for a couple years now


That actually made me laugh. good for you.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 3, 2007)

thank you thats all i do this for is ammunsment....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 3, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> thank you thats all i do this for is ammunsment....



posting or killing???


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 3, 2007)

both...................wanna learn to like it fdd


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jun 4, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> killing is an acceptable part of life...sometimes the weak need to be weeded out..sorry if it hurts but we love to kill deep inside..someof us just like to do it more than others


Please explain acceptable....

iloveyou


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 4, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> both...................wanna learn to like it fdd



i have enough love in my life, thank you though.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 4, 2007)

i just thought i would share the experience....never know when your gonna need it....


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 5, 2007)

good way to show urself ur darker urges. visualize this situation-

a person _somehow_ takes everything from u uve ever valued. loved ones, health, credibility, property, and money. u have no more than a few days to live and u kno that this person will do this to more and more ppl after u die. unless u stop them.

u happen to find the person completely shitfaced in an alley. _somehow_ u have the choice between a large hunting knife or a 2foot metal pipe to end this persons life. u can use one of these or snap their neck (supposedly quick and painless if done 'correctly'.) which would u use and how much would u love it?

(i assume there are some folks here that would refuse to kill. i hope they say so, it would be nice piece of mind to have to know people like that are somewhat common in the world. personally, id go for the pipe and i wouldnt stop bashing the chick's head in until i hear metal hit pavement.)



(then maybe go at the ribcage postmortem)


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm a little worried preo' because you went from the victim being asexual, to a chick. Clearly giving away the imagery you had in your mind at the time of writing.

No, I don't think I could kill her.

You cannot know that she would not change. The amount of times I've heard the phrase 'a leopard doesn't change it's spots', it's not true. People change all the time. In fact it can take only a minute to become a completely different person. Realisation hits us all.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 5, 2007)

fuck change.. what they did to cause you to kill them never changes...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 5, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> fuck change.. what they did to cause you to kill them never changes...


Why are you so angry?

No direction?

No ambition?

Find some.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 5, 2007)

anger an rage are both a direction an a ambition... its all i have known


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 5, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> I'm a little worried preo' because you went from the victim being asexual, to a chick. Clearly giving away the imagery you had in your mind at the time of writing.
> 
> No, I don't think I could kill her.
> 
> You cannot know that she would not change. The amount of times I've heard the phrase 'a leopard doesn't change it's spots', it's not true. People change all the time. In fact it can take only a minute to become a completely different person. Realisation hits us all.


it wasnt a slip, i chose to share that detail. i only used pronouns in the first bit so i wouldnt interfere with somebody trying to imagine the situation. and dont worry, im not some kind of psycho obsessed with this shit. women have the ability to hurt me in a very different way than men, so my imaginary scum of the earth happens to be female. im sure u understand

i agree with the fact that ppl change, thats why i added the part "this person will do this to more and more ppl after u die." maybe not so much a realistic situation, but that isnt rely what i was going for. i think everybody has some part in them that loves destroying, some ppl need to think its justified or righteous tho...


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 5, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> anger an rage are both a direction an a ambition... its all i have known


sorry man it doesnt work like that. anger and rage are alwase balanced out with other feelings whether or not u choose to display or even acknowledge them. if u werent balanced it wouldnt take long for u to have a complete breakdown.

how do u know ur rage and anger arent keeping u from choosing the right decisions? u may have great ambition but if ur running the wrong way ur still fucked.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 5, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> anger an rage are both a direction an a ambition... its all i have known


*It must suck to be you.*


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 5, 2007)

ya.....hate eats at your soul.....but what do want me to say fuck it.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 5, 2007)

i would not kill the "person". why kill them? to be a hero. no thanks. i believe in a balance. a balance beyond my control. i am no judge nor executioner.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 6, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> i think everybody has some part in them that loves destroying, some ppl need to think its justified or righteous tho...


Yes we all do. Children are a great way to look at the essence of ourselves. They are so selfish and uncaring, until they are shown different, but if you can observe kids without an adult being present you will witness human nature at it's most basic.

I've got 3 boys, one 3, the other nearly 2 (3rd kid is only 5 months old)... I watch the older 2 at play all the time. They're extremely selfish and uncaring towards each other, even to the degree of hurting each other.

The justification that we need starts then, when we are young. Once we learn it is 'wrong' to hurt another human we must find a reason for why we want to do it.

This is not to say that true realisation that it is WRONG to hurt people doesn't hit us at some point in our lives, it's just not as early as it should be.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 6, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i would not kill the "person". why kill them? to be a hero. no thanks. i believe in a balance. a balance beyond my control. i am no judge nor executioner.


i can totally respect that, theres gotta be some type of balance to the universe. i live in the present tho, if i were to kill the person i wouldnt do it for the after effects. a person like that would enrage me to the point of going into a trance. 

in that situation i would completely give in to the cosmic balance _controlling me_.

*Whoever appeals to the law against his fellow man is either a fool or a coward. Whoever cannot take care of himself without that law is both. For a wounded man shall say to his assailant, "If I live, I WILL KILL YOU; If I Die, you are forgiven." Such is the Rule of Honor*


----------



## heymo85 (Jun 6, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> killing is an acceptable part of life...sometimes the weak need to be weeded out..sorry if it hurts but we love to kill deep inside..someof us just like to do it more than others


someone else ive heard of thought a little like this..whats was his name??Hitler something or other??
killing is not an acceptable part of life.we are all part of the human race and its all our responsibility to protect and preserve life as best as we can..if not whos to say your not one of the weak??


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 6, 2007)

hitler isnt the only leader that lead wars. and killing goes past the notions of being acceptable or not. its required. destruction and creation go hand in hand.

as long as the human race as a whole refuses to control how many offspring they have we need to kill millions of people every generation or the planet would be completely raped.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 6, 2007)

u guys know that this planet is gonna be obliterated one day right? if not by some massive meteor or nuclear explosion, one day the suns gonna burn out. this is all going down some day in the future, its as inevitable as our own personal deaths. destruction is completely natural.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 6, 2007)

same as above.....also why does everyone hate hitler so much...he was a great leader an a great motavator he took his little country to almost take over the world....if only he wasn't so dead set on eather the destruction of britin an russia at the same time.....if he would have waited to fight one or the other a little later i think we would all be speakin german an hail hitlerin right now...just somethin to chew on..


----------



## closet.cult (Jun 6, 2007)

or you could chew on some glass. or bite your mom's cunt. or finger your dad's ass. 

i got an idea, let's all hijack this thread with trying to say the most offensive things we can think of. like...hitler was a cool guy. what's wrong with all you guys? or...what? there's nothing wrong with murder. it's important, in fact, required of the human race.

i think it's gone on long enough.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 6, 2007)

did i say he was cool..i am just commin from a milatary standpoint sorry buddy....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 6, 2007)

from a military stand point i have heard he was rather brilliant.


----------



## closet.cult (Jun 6, 2007)

yes. he had some skill as a military leader and was supposedly a very charismatic speaker who could rally support. 

but what was said was...




AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> why does everyone hate Hitler so much?


because besides any skill or talent he was a sadistic murderer who believed in the superiority of one race over another. science has proved there is no superiority only very, very minor differences between humans.

anyone who advocates murder has to ask, "who gave me or anyone else the power to judge life or death for a fellow human being?" 

what supreme, despicable arrogance.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 6, 2007)

closet.cult said:


> yes. he had some skill as a military leader and was supposedly a very charismatic speaker who could rally support.
> 
> but what was said was...
> 
> ...



yes, he was also rather crazy. they say syphillis (sp) but more recently i've heard it was parkinsons. then there was the heavy meth use.


----------



## heymo85 (Jun 6, 2007)

closet.cult said:


> yes. he had some skill as a military leader and was supposedly a very charismatic speaker who could rally support.
> 
> but what was said was...
> 
> ...


at least im not the only one..if only everything wasnt about self..i probably shouldnt have even posted they are just looking for reactions and i fed into it.respect


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 6, 2007)

actully i dont care what anyone has to say other than myself...personally killing is acceptable...hitler was a great leader as well ho chi men...these are just facts....if you cant look at things from angels then dont look at all....people like you annoy the piss out me sometimes there are things called nessery evils....the needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few...


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 6, 2007)

closet.cult said:


> i got an idea, let's all hijack this thread with trying to say the most offensive things we can think of (...) what's wrong with all you guys? or...what? there's nothing wrong with murder. it's important, in fact, required of the human race.
> 
> i think it's gone on long enough.


 this isnt a hijacking, this is a few guys making points (rather valid ones) in a discussion. "Is there anything EVERYBODY can agree ON?" me n Az seem to agree on a few things, that goes along with the theme. if we persist on elaborating on our views it doesnt mean we're trying to piss anybody off; personally im just trying to explain my reasoning to ppl who are insulting my intelligence by dismissing what im saying without a second thought. _some ppl spend alot of time forming their view of the world in rational but unorthodox ways. maybe u should take some time to consider where their coming from instead of just following ur gut on uncomfortable issues._

"i think its gone on long enough." gimme a break u act like this is some type of planned terrorist attack on decency. i assure u im not trying to get a rise out of anybody by doing this, id head up to the closest grade school in a trench coat if i needed to do that.



closet.cult said:


> anyone who advocates murder has to ask, "who gave me or anyone else the power to judge life or death for a fellow human being?"
> 
> what supreme, despicable arrogance.


ur the one thats judging ppl here. im talking about the act of destroying for the sake of destroying. theres no judging involved.
(and once again for the record im not advocating murder. im just attempting to prove a point.)

honestly, i want u to consider what would happen if everybody played nice and never killed one another. the planet would be overpopulated in no time. the population rises every year and thats with all the pointless deaths.



AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> people like you annoy the piss out me sometimes there are things called nessery evils...


u sound conflicted to me man. theres nothing evil about what we're talking about here. animals kill, solar systems blow up. sure its a figure of speech but u do seem to get a kick out of what ur doing. hitler wasnt a great leader, a great military strategist for sure but what he did to his own ppl was horrible. i understand thinning the herd but he wasnt even doing it right.


i swear to god- if everybody would quit making such a big deal about death this world would be a better place. we dont know what happens after death and the only logical conclusion is that nothing happens. as in when ur dead ur no better or worse off. politically-controlled religion and religion-controlled politics have fucked up some ppls heads im tellin ya


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 6, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> yes, he was also rather crazy. they say syphillis (sp) but more recently i've heard it was parkinsons. then there was the heavy meth use.


holy shit i never knew hitler had syphilis. rather funny


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 6, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> holy shit i never knew hitler had syphilis. rather funny




it could just be excuses. but yeah, i've heard several different things. but i'm pretty sure the syphilis is documented along with the meth. then add on the fact there were not the proper meds to treat it. the parkinsons therory came out recently after the whole michael j. fox story hit the news. history people are watching films and noticing the progressive stages of parkinsons. it is rather interesting how someone so screwy in their beliefs can make it so far up in power. makes you wonder about our president. not necessarily a hilter but .......


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 6, 2007)

oh and he was gay, and he only had 1 nut, and he wet the bed, and he cried to his lady friends, real pussy.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 7, 2007)

yea i have heard the sp thing befor...this is brought up becuse he devotes a whole chapter in"mien kumph"to how sp is an evil...i have heard the parkinsins thing to...also he was givin meth by his most trusted docter he took a pill everyday twice,an got a shot in the morning....also hitler didn't do anything to his own people untill the very end of the war..as you know hitler did not consider the jews to be a part of the third reich....


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 7, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> oh and he was gay, and he only had 1 nut, and he wet the bed, and he cried to his lady friends, real pussy.


no wonder the guy had issues. see, if he was taken out earlier simply because he was bad stock alot of bad shit wouldnt have happened. in this situation "thinning the herd" would have been quite a good thing.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 7, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> no wonder the guy had issues. see, if he was taken out earlier simply because he was bad stock alot of bad shit wouldnt have happened. in this situation "thinning the herd" would have been quite a good thing.




ok, i made that part up. i didn't want people to think i was a fan.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 7, 2007)

as funny as that sounds fdd...i wonder how many other things have been made up about adolf that are also lies...that are held as truths...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 7, 2007)

here's something everyone seems to agree on: Hitler is a bad word.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 7, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> here's something everyone seems to agree on: Hitler is a bad word.


Unless you're talking about the human genome.

No, you're right, it's always a bad word.


----------



## NO GROW (Jun 7, 2007)

Every1 can agree that skunkishy loves to debate with any1......


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 7, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> Every1 can agree that skunkishy loves to debate with any1......


Only if you disagree with me, then yes. I thirst for knowledge, and if I am wrong I need to be shown why. Often people will make statements without substance, and I like to get to the truth. I've learned loads since joining this site as I can converse with a broader range of people. all my friends are criminals and are not interested in talking about some of the shit I go on about on here.


----------



## NO GROW (Jun 7, 2007)

LOL only if you disagree with me.......Well I found something that every1 can agree on.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jun 7, 2007)

those who fight wars never like them.. 
those who start wars never fight them..

iloveyou


----------



## heymo85 (Jun 7, 2007)

[/quote]u sound conflicted to me man. theres nothing evil about what we're talking about here. animals kill, solar systems blow up. sure its a figure of speech but u do seem to get a kick out of what ur doing. hitler wasnt a great leader, a great military strategist for sure but what he did to his own ppl was horrible. i understand thinning the herd but he wasnt even doing it right.


"i swear to god- if everybody would quit making such a big deal about death this world would be a better place. we dont know what happens after death and the only logical conclusion is that nothing happens. as in when ur dead ur no better or worse off. politically-controlled religion and religion-controlled politics have fucked up some ppls heads im tellin ya[/quote]

if you are talking about taking the life of another human becuase you consider them weak(i know those werent your words but that other fucker)that is evil......and i didnt see anyone making a big deal about death were talking about murder there is a difference...im sorry but your points arent valid..if you wanna talk about population control how many people a year does AIDS kill?cancer?heart disease?i think we lose enough life without murder.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jun 7, 2007)

hypotheticals like... if this guy pulled a gun on my mom would you kill him...

are interesting... Yet they are only candy for themind.. only thoughts based on otherthoughts based on other thoughts and it goes on and on... 

When one realizes that killing is not the WAY... one is not faced with these scenarios in life... we draw to us what we THINK... and thoughts we enteratain are thoughts we give power to.. WE GIVE POWER TOO..

we we
we we

nobody else.. it is ONLY I that am responsible for what happens in my life. I choose to watch my breath and be kind and loving to my peers on EARTH..

iloveyou


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 7, 2007)

scenario:

you think this person should be killed? you kill them. you end up being wrong. it was a drunk guy, thought he was climbing in HIS OWN bedroom window (i did this once). now what?


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 8, 2007)

watch whose windows you climb in is i can say...with my plants goin an enemies all around climb into my window an get shot...sorry even if you are just a drrunk guy in the wrong window....an how often are you drunk an going in a window sounds more of a personal problem to me...lol...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 8, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> scenario:
> 
> you think this person should be killed? you kill them. you end up being wrong. it was a drunk guy, thought he was climbing in HIS OWN bedroom window (i did this once). now what?


Yeah, fdd' that does sound kinda sus'. If you were drunk and 'mistakenly' climbed into a young girls bedroom, you'd be fucked.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 8, 2007)

fucked in what way or both ways mabee..lol...if thats your game...lol


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 8, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> fucked in what way or both ways mabee..lol...if thats your game...lol


Yup, he'd make a great president alright. lol


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 8, 2007)

heymo85 said:


> if you are talking about taking the life of another human becuase you consider them weak(i know those werent your words but that other fucker)that is evil......and i didnt see anyone making a big deal about death were talking about murder there is a difference...


hm. did u call me a fucker? well contrary to what u may have seen, just about _everybody_ makes a *HUGE* deal about death. what is murder? causing the death of another. it doesnt matter what the reason or intent is, if being dead cannot be known to be at least an uncomfortable experience, killing somebody is not "wrong" at least in one way. (goddamn is their an echo in here?)

pain does not necessarily go hand-in-hand with dying.
sadness does not necessarily go hand-in-hand with death.

this is my only point.about thinning the heard- i think natural selection does a good enough job by itself. nobodys better than anybody else; weakness and strength can only be applied to situations found in the past.



heymo85 said:


> (...)if you wanna talk about population control how many people a year does AIDS kill?cancer?heart disease?i think we lose enough life without murder.


no. i think u missed my point. we dont lose enough lives on this planet. we have way too many ppl here and it gets worse every day. we are fucking killing our home. how many more generations do u really think this is all gonna be around? 10? 5? not likely.


----------



## heymo85 (Jun 8, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> hm. did u call me a fucker? well contrary to what u may have seen, just about _everybody_ makes a *HUGE* deal about death. what is murder? causing the death of another. it doesnt matter what the reason or intent is, if being dead cannot be known to be at least an uncomfortable experience, killing somebody is not "wrong" at least in one way. (goddamn is their an echo in here?)
> 
> pain does not necessarily go hand-in-hand with dying.
> sadness does not necessarily go hand-in-hand with death.
> ...


no i called the other guy a fucker thats why i said the other fucker...but anyways..first of all the definition of murder is:the malicious and unjustified killing of one human being by another ,you said murder is just causing death of another no matter what the reason...if your at war and faced to have to kill a man,that is not murder,you need to be more clear about what your saying,murdering someone because you consider them weaker than you because of any reason is just wrong,and thats what im getting from you guys that thats fine with you........half of your post just now had nothing for me to respond to because it sounds like a poem


----------



## heymo85 (Jun 8, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> scenario:
> 
> you think this person should be killed? you kill them. you end up being wrong. it was a drunk guy, thought he was climbing in HIS OWN bedroom window (i did this once). now what?


thats a different story...they were talking about killing someone because they were "weak"..weeded them out of the population..why does this not bother anyone else???


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 8, 2007)

heymo85 said:


> *(1)*no i called the other guy a fucker thats why i said the other fucker...but anyways..first of all *(2)*the definition of murder is:the malicious and unjustified killing of one human being by another ,you said murder is just causing death of another no matter what the reason...*(3)*if your at war and faced to have to kill a man,that is not murder,you need to be more clear about what your saying,*(4)*murdering someone because you consider them weaker than you because of any reason is just wrong,and thats what im getting from you guys that thats fine with you........half of your post just now had nothing for me to respond to because it sounds like a poem


*
(1) *just to be a dick- when u say _other _fucker it implies that there are at least two fuckers bein referred to. 'you need to be more clear about what your saying'
*(2) *eh, thats not so much a definition. the page u got that from mostly refers to the social and legal aspects that _result _from the killing of another. not the the actuall act of ending anothers life. 
"
*Murder* is the malicious and unjustified killing of one human being by another. Murder is distinguished from other forms of homicide by the elements of intent and the lack of justification. All jurisdictions, ancient and modern, consider it a most serious crime and impose a severe penalty for its commission.
The prohibition against murder is one of the Ten Commandments given by God to Moses. (Exodus: 20v13)(Deuteronomy 5v17) Other religious texts and almost all human societies have similar prohibitions.
The maximum penalty for murder is usually life imprisonment, and in jurisdictions with capital punishment, the death penalty may be imposed.
"

im not questioning how bad the resulting social effects usually are. historically murder has been treated as a very bad thing. tru. what im sayin is that the perception of death is the reason for this, not the actual nature of the act.

say u shoot somebody in the head with a 50cal while theyre having an orgasm. how is that person any worse off? 

fuck this. im putting way too much time into this argument for how small my point is. DEATH CANNOT BE KNOWN TO BE A BAD THING, SO CAUSING SOMEBODY TO DIE CANNOT BE KNOWN TO BE A BAD THING. that is all im saying.

*(3) *i find that disturbing. thats still killin, my man. maybe not "murder" as that is a legal term, and a government would never charge somebody for doing its dirty work, but it is killing. (i find it disturbing because if u think killing is evil and u still do it, u _are_ an evil person.)

*(4)*no, killing someone because you consider them weaker than you because of any reason is _stupid. _like i said before, there is no such thing as being weak. everybody is the same.

 eye would never kill anybody for any reason. eye _might,_ on the other hand, kill somebody for no reason.

anybody get where im coming from yet?


----------



## heymo85 (Jun 8, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> *(1) *just to be a dick- when u say _other _fucker it implies that there are at least two fuckers bein referred to. 'you need to be more clear about what your saying'
> *(2) *eh, thats not so much a definition. the page u got that from mostly refers to the social and legal aspects that _result _from the killing of another. not the the actuall act of ending anothers life.
> "
> *Murder* is the malicious and unjustified killing of one human being by another. Murder is distinguished from other forms of homicide by the elements of intent and the lack of justification. All jurisdictions, ancient and modern, consider it a most serious crime and impose a severe penalty for its commission.
> ...


 
no .....look i know there is nothing wrong with death....EVERYONE KNOWS THIS....I SAID THAT MURDER IS WRONG NOT DEATH.how is that person any worse of?yea hes dead but what if he wanted to live?what if he has kids?a wife?a real want to be alive no one has the right to take that life away and the world is not better because of it....and yea that is a real definition of muder just because wikipedia is the closest thing to me doesnt mean its a wrong definition...you explain it better.MURDER:......go ahead.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 8, 2007)

murder is the killing of any body by another person...with reason or not....what i dont understand is why its such a big problem for peop[le to except natural selection...you think someone with cancer or aids wants to die...you think there fmilies want tham to die...obvesiouly not....the same can be said for when you murder someone...death is death no matter how you slice it...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 8, 2007)

Preo', you don't accept that there are weak people?

Weakness can take many forms... ask any serial killer and they wil tell you of how they select their victims.

Everybody they select is already a victim. A killer doesn't kill everybody he/she meets (at least, not the sociopathic kind). they're selective.

I have a friend with sociopathic tendencies, he's been diagnosed with paranoid schizophrenia and I've talked with him at length, coupled with my own human urges I have realised that serial killers only pick victims. You know those people that for some reason you just want to smack. Something about them that just repulses you. We hide these urges, push them to the back of our minds as societies programming takes effect. It is human nature to kill the weak, maybe in caveman days we'd have eaten them afterwards.

It is also human nature to be wary of people of equal, or nearly equal strength. Often it may just be the natural urge to fight rather than flight that will put off an adversary.

If you're a confident person you should not attract the violence. If you're afraid you'll find that vioplence will have a habit of finding you.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 8, 2007)

^^^^^this is something i will agree with^^^^^^the process of victim selection to a serial killer is just as important as the killing itself...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 8, 2007)

Yes, it's almost as though the victim was always meant for the killer. They (the killers) fear confidence, confidence makes too much noise.


----------



## darkchildsks (Jun 8, 2007)

I don't believe we have the right to force anything upon people, including death, be it a good thing or a bad thing, the point that your "causing" something to happen to them (death) most likly against their will is what makes it wrong, especially because forcing this action on them you take control of the rest of they're life or lack there of, good or bad. What gives a person that right over another person? I guess it comes down to morals and values...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 8, 2007)

There are natural victims and they ask to be killed. I'm not saying that it's right people should kill them, just saying it like it is.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 8, 2007)

*lol...I want some of that good shit you smoke, Skunk.*


----------



## darkchildsks (Jun 8, 2007)

I agree with that. I see victims everyday. I'm aggressive/dominate so I see them everywhere, and they make good friends, usually don't fuck you over as much. But I find you can change victims into something better, you'd be surprised at the potential of these "victims", and how given the chance, they can rise above it all, or you know, you could let "nature" take it's course and kill them, all up to you.


----------



## heymo85 (Jun 8, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> murder is the killing of any body by another person...with reason or not....what i dont understand is why its such a big problem for peop[le to except natural selection...you think someone with cancer or aids wants to die...you think there fmilies want tham to die...obvesiouly not....the same can be said for when you murder someone...death is death no matter how you slice it...


murder is not natural selection...whats natural about a bullet going thru someone??OF COURSE THOSE PEOPLE DONT WANT TO DIE..WHY DO YOU THINK THERES TREATMENT??TO TRY AND PRESERVE THEIR LIFE!!!!yes death is death but how you can die withour being murdered...nothing valid


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 8, 2007)

bahhh..mondern medicen...donsen't cure anything just eases the pain...or prolongs the life....whats needs to happen is the strong survive an the weak bleed.....seriously im tired of seeing people scurry about there live's like insects....slumping around talking of how they hate they jobs lives etc...these people need a gun to the face to show them that there's more to life then their negativity...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 8, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> bahhh..mondern medicen...donsen't cure anything just eases the pain...or prolongs the life....whats needs to happen is the strong survive an the weak bleed.....seriously im tired of seeing people scurry about there live's like insects....slumping around talking of how they hate they jobs lives etc...these people need a gun to the face to show them that there's more to life then their negativity...



or a hit of LSD.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 8, 2007)

yes or a hit of L...or some nice psyoblin


----------



## rollingsmoke420 (Jun 8, 2007)

there are reasons for murder, such as revenge


then it is forgiven


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 9, 2007)

*Actually...There is a justification for everything.*


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 9, 2007)

with the right point of view anything can be justified yes...


----------



## stickyhits (Jun 9, 2007)

the truth u'll set you free but the truth is hard to find


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 9, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Preo', you don't accept that there are weak people?


only in relativity. weakness as a characteristic relies on a scale and there certainly isnt a _master scale _that can ultimately judge a persons strength or worth, so a person can be physically weak, or spiritually weak, but a weak person does not exist.

...

the ppl that say "nobody has the right to judge another" or "nobody has the right to control anothers life" are almost always hypocrites. i notice when ppl make a big point to spell something out like that they dont actually _live_ how they are speaking. its like theyre sitting back and admiring it or something. hypocritical ppl are as socially useful as the mentally retarded. they follow circular reasoning, fueling counterproductive mindsets that serve no purpose but to slow the rate of evolution.



heymo85 said:


> no .....look i know there is nothing wrong with death....EVERYONE KNOWS THIS....I SAID THAT MURDER IS WRONG NOT DEATH.how is that person any worse of?yea hes dead but what if he wanted to live?what if he has kids?a wife?a real want to be alive no one has the right to take that life away and the world is not better because of it....and yea that is a real definition of muder just because wikipedia is the closest thing to me doesnt mean its a wrong definition...you explain it better.MURDER:......go ahead.


... i promise i am not stupid. u are the only person i have been arguing with in this thread for a little while now- i would not mistakenly put words in ur mouth. i did not accuse u of saying there is something morally wrong with dying.
 
mur&#183;der








 /&#712;m&#604;r




d&#601;r/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[*mur*-der] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation &#8211;noun 1.Law. the killing of another human being under conditions specifically covered in law.

like i said before, "murder" is a legal term. "murder" is bad by definition because it is part of a system that views it as bad. i have been making a point not to use the term "murder".

kill1








 /k&#618;l/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[kil] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation &#8211;verb (used with object) 1.to deprive of life in any manner; cause the death of; slay.
 
i have been using the term "kill".

now, if:
1: death is not bad
and
2: kill=cause the death of
then
3: killing is not bad.

what if he wanted to live? it doesnt matter. hes dead, his feelings arent hurt. what about the family left behind? not relevant. im not talking about the aftereffects. im talking about killing, not what happens when ppl find out about the killing.

but fuck, lets do this anyway. how bout i just restate what i posted a few pages back. what about the family? are u saying they would be sad? how do u kno? it might be a common result in society today but it is not an automatic result. they dont have to be sad. hell, they _might_ end up happier after hes gone u cant kno.

heymo, it doesnt get more simple than that.
how bout u prove to me how it is evil.
how bout u prove the existence of evilness.
how bout u prove the existence of true choice.

*nothing fucking matters man.*
_is that a negative statement?_ really, if u dont any others, answer me that one.

(hey Skunkush, do u still deny my having BPD? really, the dualistic tendencies im showing here are staring me in the face)


----------



## stickyhits (Jun 9, 2007)

death is a part of everyones destiny thats that and those involved maybe it was there destiny maybe they were created for this reason only I believe everything has already been written were just going thru it now with a few crossroads for choices and other parts were no matter what we chose one thing is destine to happen sometimes when im stoned I feel like my soul is trapped in the physical form so death will set me free but im not saying i wanna die anytime soon I at least wanna cleanse my soul cause i still do wrong like sex and what not but i have to follow my heart for i feel life is about being good and unselfish its just not always the easiest with temptation thrown in your face


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 9, 2007)

yeah i believe in fate too man. my favorite analogy is this is all just a huge set of domino's falling. no external god because there was no initial creation, the domino's have always been falling. no crossroads, its one never ending track. i dont feel guilt or pride because i kno we are all god at our very core. stop thinking for five minutes and u might feel it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 9, 2007)

stickyhits said:


> death is a part of everyones destiny thats that and those involved maybe it was there destiny maybe they were created for this reason only I believe everything has already been written were just going thru it now with a few crossroads for choices and other parts were no matter what we chose one thing is destine to happen sometimes when im stoned I feel like my soul is trapped in the physical form so death will set me free but im not saying i wanna die anytime soon I at least wanna cleanse my soul cause i still do wrong like sex and what not but i have to follow my heart for i feel life is about being good and unselfish its just not always the easiest with temptation thrown in your face




did i read that correctly? sex is wrong?


----------



## heymo85 (Jun 9, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> only in relativity. weakness as a characteristic relies on a scale and there certainly isnt a _master scale _that can ultimately judge a persons strength or worth, so a person can be physically weak, or spiritually weak, but a weak person does not exist.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


your 123 steps are bullshit..no death is not bad..murder is..so therefore murder is bad..what gives anyone the right to decide the fate of another mans life?you prove to me that its not evil?im set in my ways so it can end right now..my whole purpose on this thread wasnt even about you it was..goddamnit i cant remember his name w/e...saying that weeding the weak out was good and it ended up like this....in my mind murder is wrong because that man thats being murdered is no different than the person doing it..you got your opinions and they are just more off track than mine..same as other dude..a normal happy person knows murder is wrong.my proof of true choice?here it is


----------



## heymo85 (Jun 9, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> did i read that correctly? sex is wrong?


i love you...hey did you watch any of the stanley cup??


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 9, 2007)

heymo85 said:


> i love you...hey did you watch any of the stanley cup??



there you go, pushing that hockey on me again. lol. no i didn't see any. i'm sorry. hey mo, good to see ya my friend.


----------



## heymo85 (Jun 9, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> there you go, pushing that hockey on me again. lol. no i didn't see any. i'm sorry. hey mo, good to see ya my friend.


yea i know but a california team won it!!good 2 see ya 2..hey is the chat ever alive anymore or do u still even go


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 9, 2007)

heymo85 said:


> yea i know but a california team won it!!good 2 see ya 2..hey is the chat ever alive anymore or do u still even go




yeah, chat. i keep forgetting. on my way.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 9, 2007)

heymo85 said:


> murder is not natural selection...whats natural about a bullet going thru someone??OF COURSE THOSE PEOPLE DONT WANT TO DIE..WHY DO YOU THINK THERES TREATMENT??TO TRY AND PRESERVE THEIR LIFE!!!!yes death is death but how you can die withour being murdered...nothing valid


Yet there are those that are so afraid of violence that they invite it.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 9, 2007)

heymo85 said:


> a normal happy person knows murder is wrong.


nobodys normal.
i am the happiest person i kno.

u simply being alive right now is probly killing somebody somewhere. u ever heard of chaos theory? the actions u take dont only effect the immediate vicinity. do u kno how big the universe is? how small it is? how many cells in our bodies do we destroy with every lungful of smoke? how many ppl die producing the luxuries u indulge in every day?



heymo85 said:


> my proof of true choice?here it is


respect


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 9, 2007)

what i think needs to happen for all this debate to cease....is that as humens we need to drop a couple steps on the food chain.....just think how much different life would be if there were predators out there that humens were there main diet...leave your house to go to work no need to worry about how life sucks or there may be no god more of the concern would rely on the fact that somethins watchin you from the bush's....


----------



## primeralives (Jun 9, 2007)

i think murder can be justified


----------



## heymo85 (Jun 10, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> nobodys normal.
> i am the happiest person i kno.
> 
> u simply being alive right now is probly killing somebody somewhere. u ever heard of chaos theory? the actions u take dont only effect the immediate vicinity. do u kno how big the universe is? how small it is? how many cells in our bodies do we destroy with every lungful of smoke? how many ppl die producing the luxuries u indulge in every day?
> ...


everyones normal to themselves...if because im alive someone is killing someone..first off i doubt that and second if its true then thats something i cant help...you went way off topic with the whole chaos theory,i havent taken any negative actions..if you live positive positive things happen..karma is good to good people..the smoke i inhale??thats MY problem..and yours for you no one elses..its all good i respect your opinion i just dont agree but i dont wanna spend all my time debating it cuz its already come to a halt.
yea see i did it and so can you.. 
respect  .


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 10, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> did i read that correctly? sex is wrong?




i'm still stuck on this.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 10, 2007)

heymo85 said:


> if because im alive someone is killing someone..first off i doubt that and second if its true then thats something i cant help...


well u probly could help it. but w/e. besides that, u cant literally cant help doing anything else either. we dont control our lives. u may try, but ur control only reaches so far. the reach u have is controlled completely by forces that have been around before u were born.

im just spouting off right now. shit ive said before again and again, and while its still just as valid, the only reason im doing this is i hate to just let somebody else have the last word.

this aint a vendetta, this isnt necessarily meant to be personal. u seem like a decent guy mo.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 10, 2007)

so there was this guy last year in Berkeley. he stopped at a stop sign in a residential neighborhood. as he was looking both ways a huge oak tree fell on his car and killed him. control that!


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 10, 2007)

^^^^^natural selection^^^^^ i think that point was made a long time ago in this thread.......bet he didn't want to die but that tree murderd him...i bet if has wife an kids they will hate tree's for the rest of thier natural live's


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 10, 2007)

kill all trees!!!!!!


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 10, 2007)

seen a a thread on the dominio thery.....in this case god would be the force that stacked the dominio's an pushed the first one over.....an its funny how all talk is of god...what of the devil....without evil there would be no good...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 10, 2007)

could it be...............SATAN? hhhhmmmmmm?


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 10, 2007)

whats it say in the middle of the satan pic....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 10, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> whats it say in the middle of the satan pic....



only those who know know. 




























j/k. i think it's a copyright. web site address.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 10, 2007)

i think so to...but i cant see very well....need more people in the chat room damnit


----------



## heymo85 (Jun 10, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> well u probly could help it. but w/e. besides that, u cant literally cant help doing anything else either. we dont control our lives. u may try, but ur control only reaches so far. the reach u have is controlled completely by forces that have been around before u were born.
> 
> im just spouting off right now. shit ive said before again and again, and while its still just as valid, the only reason im doing this is i hate to just let somebody else have the last word.
> 
> this aint a vendetta, this isnt necessarily meant to be personal. u seem like a decent guy mo.


i am decent....thats cool if it makes u happy u can have the last word...you just seem real desperate to prove your point which says to me that you might have some doubts in it yourself...
RESPECT


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 10, 2007)

Control can only ever reach so far. We either have control or we do not.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 10, 2007)

we never have control....take a look at natural disassters they come in all role over cites like nothing...we only have peace of moment...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 10, 2007)

you control how you handle the disaster though.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 10, 2007)

but not how the disasster handels you...


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 11, 2007)

heymo85 said:


> i am decent....thats cool if it makes u happy u can have the last word...you just seem real desperate to prove your point which says to me that you might have some doubts in it yourself...
> RESPECT


a bit harsh. not tru tho, i just wish i wasnt alone here. all u guys with ur adopted morality, just accepting whats laid before u. so much it becomes part of u. to the point u cant even try to question things any more.

what would u lose if u were to rationalize being "evil"? ur soul? heh

such ignorance. u dont even understand what im saying. but i kno what ur thinking.

to actually understand somebody u have to walk a mile in their shoes- a mile isnt very long, but most refuse to even tie the laces. just because u are reading what i am posting, it does not mean u understand me and because u read every sentence with unwaivering bias uve never really heard i word ive said. me tho, every person i communicate with i attempt to understand their logic to the fullest of my abilities. i let go of my own mentality and temporarily adopt theirs. then i compare. 

ive met ur kind countless times. i spent years of my own life with a similar mindset. i kno very well how u come to ur conclusions.

emotions and physical sensations are merely _reflections_ of the mind. the mind is merely a _reflection_ of ones self. the whole "pit o my stomach" feeling is only a twice-distorted reflection of ur subconscious, which is a rather weak tool if u have spent much of ur life coasting a rut.


work was horrible today. put my two-week in a few days ago tho. not much longer now. maybe i wont be venting on here when i get me a real job. like i said before Mo, i dont have a problem with u im just not diggin the thought of u gettin the last word on me.

i dont doubt the validity of my point, ive put much thought into it. u tho, u dont seem to have the ability to doubt anything. 
"Baa-aaah!"
(sheep impression lol)


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 11, 2007)

You can control certain things. Once you control something it cannot control you or you wouldn't be able to say you control it.

You either have control or you do not. The reason we cannot control the weather is because it controls itself. If we were to try and play about with it it could have drastic consequences.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 11, 2007)

i think death is good...expessaully if its a little kid or someone's fiance


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 11, 2007)

we could control the weather one day..didn't you watch james bond movies...


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 11, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> You can control certain things. Once you control something it cannot control you or you wouldn't be able to say you control it.


well, what if the power swaps? the test subject leads the experiment. at what point could u say the swap actually occurs?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 11, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> i think death is good...expessaully if its a little kid or someone's fiance


If you said that while we were in the same room I'd beat you fucking senseless. Moron.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 11, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> well, what if the power swaps? the test subject leads the experiment. at what point could u say the swap actually occurs?


When the control is lost, of course. This could be at any moment. Maybe we need to add the word complete or total. There are several types of control.

For example, a much smaller man intimidating a bigger man. This control relies on the two never coming to blows as the smaller man would surely lose, therefore losing his control. Or at least aspects of...


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 11, 2007)

if i said that an we were in the same room..you wouldn't do do nothin xcpt keep your lips wraped around my dick bitch....i said it as a joke


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 11, 2007)

You're just a little boy. After I kicked your ass I would never acknowledge you again.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 11, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> When the control is lost, of course. This could be at any moment. Maybe we need to add the word complete or total. There are several types of control.


my point is that before the control successfully swaps, both parties are at least momentarily completely equal. at this point there is no control.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 11, 2007)

Ah. I see. Nice point.

If we use my example of the big guy and the small guy. Once the realisation hits the big guy that he doesn't have to take any shit from the little guy anymore, this is when control is in the balance. As only the big guy is aware of the shift in control. It is then up to him how he handles this control.

Although control has completely shifted, the only time the two are equal is when the little guy is not aware of the shift. Yet the control has still shifted.

The only gap I can think of is the time it takes for the thought to evolve realisation. As, most of the time we think things without realising it. Maybe at a certain point the little guy subconsciously realises that the big guy is getting these thoughts (only without realisation) and a certain equality space ensues. The little guy responds by being nicer in an attempt to stop the big guy realising the truth.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 11, 2007)

i gotta say u got my mind workin overtime right now. i shoulda been in bed hours ago, ill give this another go tomorrow but one thing i kno is confusing me- in the first post why would the larger man be intimidated by the smaller man?


----------



## heymo85 (Jun 11, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> a bit harsh. not tru tho, i just wish i wasnt alone here. all u guys with ur adopted morality, just accepting whats laid before u. so much it becomes part of u. to the point u cant even try to question things any more.
> 
> what would u lose if u were to rationalize being "evil"? ur soul? heh
> 
> ...


word
respect


----------



## heymo85 (Jun 11, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> a bit harsh. not tru tho, i just wish i wasnt alone here. all u guys with ur adopted morality, just accepting whats laid before u. so much it becomes part of u. to the point u cant even try to question things any more.
> 
> what would u lose if u were to rationalize being "evil"? ur soul? heh
> 
> ...


 
your right..i have no fuckin clue what your saying because your just scrambling for words...thats all this post was..how do you know what I...I....I yea me...I get out of your posts when i read them?you have no clue you only know what i type..


----------



## bearo420 (Jun 11, 2007)

tailspin baby . and adriana lima is the hottest woman on earth.


----------



## heymo85 (Jun 11, 2007)

bearo420 said:


> tailspin baby . and adriana lima is the hottest woman on earth.


 
close....lol i like this post i dunno why.
respect


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 11, 2007)

heymo85 said:


> your right..i have no fuckin clue what your saying because your just scrambling for words...thats all this post was..how do you know what *I...I....I yea me...I* get out of your posts when i read them?you have no clue you only know what i type..


i scramble for words? sir, i never scramble neither here nor there nor anywhere

i kno what u get from them, u dont follow the logic. u choose social acceptance before mental clarity. or ur too simple in the head to understand what im getting at.

 what was that...bit....about, im confused

rich boy


----------



## heymo85 (Jun 11, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> i scramble for words? sir, i never scramble neither here nor there nor anywhere
> 
> i kno what u get from them, u dont follow the logic. u choose social acceptance before mental clarity. or ur too simple in the head to understand what im getting at.
> 
> ...


lol...sorry it seems like a scramble to me lol..w/e dude im so fucking done with this..go ahead and post have your last word so youl be happy


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 11, 2007)

thank you.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 13, 2007)

uhhh, where were we again?


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 13, 2007)

me n u were talking about the nature of a power shift between two ppl


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 20, 2007)

I've lost it now... ah, the point just before power shifts wasn't it. i think i agreed with you in the end, didn't I? At least to a certain degree. We usually do reach a compromise where we feel we can both shut the fuck up. lol. Keep on rolling preo'.


----------

